# Curtains



## Shine Mo (Mar 1, 2013)

hi guys I have noticed that NZ homes seem to have a A LOT of windows ( obviously due to the gorgeous views,).
Just want to find out, are curtains expensive?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Shine Mo said:


> hi guys I have noticed that NZ homes seem to have a A LOT of windows ( obviously due to the gorgeous views,).
> Just want to find out, are curtains expensive?


Ha ha yes they do have lots of glass & yes curtains are v expensive.
You will find most homes have blinds not curtains.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

It does depend where you get them though.
We bought some when they were cheap in Bunnings, but you can also get a good selection in Spotlight.
As EscapedtoNZ says, though, many places here have blinds. 
But curtains are much warmer in winter if you have a single-glazed house! (of which there are too many)


----------



## Shine Mo (Mar 1, 2013)

thanks guys! its amazing the amount of questions one gets! the more the research the more daunting it all gets!!


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

If you are going to spend the money on nice curtains, spend the money on curtain liners... Sun here is brutal, better to replace the liners every 3 or 4 years instead of the curtains!


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Go for Thermal curtains, you can find them in Spotlight, the Warehouse, Briscoes & number of other places. Wait for the sales Briscoes sales are never ending. Last week I bought a Russell Hobbs vacuum cleaner & a steam cleaner for 50% off in Briscoes to replace the vacuum cleaner & steam mop I left for the people who bought our house.


----------



## Shine Mo (Mar 1, 2013)

awesome thanks.


----------

